# Making Kids Pass Out



## ulous

My husband wants to use his martial arts techniques to cause a child to pass out if they are misbehaving. I say this is cowardly and will cause the children emotional harm. Thoughts?


----------



## pidge70

Wow! Honestly, I am sure that would be considered abuse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd

Wow. I have a brown belt in Taekwondo. I would never think of using in it other than self defense. ( well I thought of using it against he man that slept with my wife) Against a child? Never. What is his discipline? Hopkido?


----------



## ulous

joe kidd said:


> Wow. I have a brown belt in Taekwondo. I would never think of using in it other than self defense. ( well I thought of using it against he man that slept with my wife) Against a child? Never. What is his discipline? Hopkido?


That was amusing, not sure it was meant to be (hop-kido) . Seriously though, he is from a 3rd world country and he is extensively trained and knows pressure points very well.

I'm relieved to hear both of your reactions though because I thought I was going to go nuts if everyone thought this was okay. He was saying that since it isn't really hurting them (and he has done it to me, it doesn't hurt, but its scary as hell) that there is no problem.


----------



## joe kidd

ulous said:


> That was amusing, not sure it was meant to be (hop-kido) . Seriously though, he is from a 3rd world country and he is extensively trained in Karate and practices many other forms also.
> 
> I'm relieved to hear both of your reactions though. He was saying that since it isn't really hurting them (and he has done it to me, it doesn't hurt, but its scary as hell) that there is no problem.


Glad you got the joke.  Maybe he just does not know that children react differently than adults in those situations. Is this something his dad would do to him?


----------



## ulous

Joe Kidd, You could be right, he did see a lot of violence as a kid.


----------



## aug

ulous said:


> My husband wants to use his martial arts techniques to cause a child to pass out if they are misbehaving. I say this is cowardly and will cause the children emotional harm. Thoughts?


Your husband does not know how to competently raise his children. If he does this and your neighbors see this or one of your children mentions it outside the home (say, to a teacher or classmates or friends), chances are Child Services will get involved.

May I suggest that he attends some decent parenting classes?


----------



## that_girl

Wow. My older daughter's father has a 2nd degree blackbelt in Kung Fu and would never DREAM of using those techniques on a kid.

If he did, I would call the cops on his ass. That's abuse.


----------



## Entropy3000

ulous said:


> My husband wants to use his martial arts techniques to cause a child to pass out if they are misbehaving. I say this is cowardly and will cause the children emotional harm. Thoughts?


Absolutely abuse. He outa have his @$$ kicked frankly. Not the kid, the father. This smacks of a misuse of power. A very weak move on his part.

There is no honor in this.


----------



## Syrum

I don't know where you live but in my country that would definitely be abuse. 
Not to mention what it would teach the child: if you don't like what someone is doing- knock them out.
The issues that could come about from this are endless.
How about instead encouraging the whole family to discuss and work through problems in a constructive, non violent way?

I think your husband needs counseling and needs to learn more healthy appropriate parenting methods.


----------



## golfergirl

Syrum said:


> I don't know where you live but in my country that would definitely be abuse.
> Not to mention what it would teach the child: if you don't like what someone is doing- knock them out.
> The issues that could come about from this are endless.
> How about instead encouraging the whole family to discuss and work through problems in a constructive, non violent way?
> 
> I think your husband needs counseling and needs to learn more healthy appropriate parenting methods.


Scary! His martial arts group could discipline him as well! Sounds like a power freak to me! If he touched my kid I'd charge him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum

golfergirl said:


> Scary! His martial arts group could discipline him as well! Sounds like a power freak to me! If he touched my kid I'd charge him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, I'd have no qualms keeping someone like that away from my child if he did try to make them pass out.


----------



## ulous

I agree with most of your sentiments entirely. We do NOT have kids yet and I don't think that will be an option with him. I dont know if this is their tough-approach parenting styles coming out or what because I don't have much contact with anyone in his country.


----------



## golfergirl

ulous said:


> I agree with most of your sentiments entirely. We do NOT have kids yet and I don't think that will be an option with him. I dont know if this is their tough-approach parenting styles coming out or what because I don't have much contact with anyone in his country.


Could he just be immaturely flapping his gums? My friend's H used to talk about how his future kids would 'toe the line' and was just 'joking'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ulous

golfergirl said:


> Could he just be immaturely flapping his gums? My friend's H used to talk about how his future kids would 'toe the line' and was just 'joking'.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 But i suppose because he isn't currently in the situation, he could have a change of heart. Glad your friend's husband didn't follow through (or so it sounds)


----------



## that_girl

Why are you still with him if he's abusive?


----------



## Runs like Dog

I thought that's was cough syrup is for? How about roofies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ulous

A relationship cannot be summed up by saying 'he is abusive'. Its a lot more complex than that. I appreciate your concern, but I don't want to go off topic, it would take a long time to explain the answer. In case anyone questions, I do have a more-than-adequate support system.


----------



## YinPrincess

I'd like to know the context in which he used this technique on you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sameold

Parenting is different in different places. Sit down, have a chat about what's legal and not in your state (assuming you're in the US, it varies from state to state) and what you think is reasonable within what's legal and why.
It was perfectly legal and accepted where my husband grew up to beat kids bloody and unconscious. His parents didn't, but he saw neighbor kids treated that way. I wouldn't be at all surprised if some of his childhood buddies do the same to their kids: it's how they were raised. He didn't see a problem with leaving bruises if the skin isn't broken--but he understands that CPS does see a problem with that.


----------



## PrivateTalk

ulous said:


> My husband wants to use his martial arts techniques to cause a child to pass out if they are misbehaving. I say this is cowardly and will cause the children emotional harm. Thoughts?





ulous said:


> That was amusing, not sure it was meant to be (hop-kido) . Seriously though, he is from a 3rd world country and he is extensively trained and knows pressure points very well.
> 
> I'm relieved to hear both of your reactions though because I thought I was going to go nuts if everyone thought this was okay. He was saying that since it isn't really hurting them (and he has done it to me, it doesn't hurt, but its scary as hell) that there is no problem.


Hi :scratchhead:
Using martial arts in order to make a child pass out, even an adult as you said that he has done it to you is ABUSE, it is not funny or acceptable. Being an adult yourself, you should not be putting up with that type of situation, it is not a 'husbandly' thing to do to a spouse or someone you "claim" to love... that type of training should be used on an attacker NOT on you or your children. If this persists I would contact the authorities as he might need a refresher as to what is LEGAL in the country he currently resides (as you said he was from somewhere else).

YOU CHOSE TO HAVE CHILDREN... YOU ARE THEREFORE THEIR PROTECTOR AND PROVIDER. PROVIDE PROTECTION FOR THEM OR I HOPE TO HELL THAT SOMEONE CLOSE TO YOU CALLS CHILD PROTECTIVE SERICES AND REMOVES THE CHILDREN UNTIL YOU AND YOUR HUSBAND CAN BE INFORMED ON PROPER ACTIONS TOWARDS A CHILD.


----------



## pidge70

Ummmm, you must have missed the part where OP stated they do NOT have children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

=/
That's pretty messed up!

Why won't he just use music, classical piano music = sleeping gas. Works on the whole family! Including me... ZZzzzzz


----------



## SockPuppet

I was thinking about posting something funny... Maybe insult your H because martial arts requires a level of artistic expression to be truly seen. Choking a kid out doesnt qualify.

As a martial arts practioner, who follows the spiritual and philosohpical aspects of said art, as well as the physical, I think your H is a disgrace for even suggesting he'd do that. I dont care where he comes from.

Ill stop now.


----------



## WayTooAverage

ulous said:


> my husband wants to use his martial arts techniques to cause a child to pass out if they are misbehaving. I say this is cowardly and will cause the children emotional harm. Thoughts?


*if this post is for real this is child abuse and domestic abuse! The authorities should be contacted immediately! Your husband sounds like a violent abuser. This is 100% violence! Your child could die! Your child could get brain damage. Contact the police and file charges against your husband. I sure hope this post it not for real. Get out of this marriage. If you allow your child this violence your child should be taken away from you too! The ball is in your court! This is 100% violence and child abuse!!!!*


----------



## pidge70

Does anyone ever read a thread in its entirety anymore? They do NOT have children.


----------



## WayTooAverage

pidge70 said:


> Does anyone ever read a thread in its entirety anymore? They do NOT have children.


Okay! But the original poster should have written that clearly in her/his original post! 

Even if this guy wants to teach kids how to use this technique, I don't think it's safe. However, I am not living in a third world country. Perhaps if it was my child, I might want her to know it in self defense. Not really sure on this one. If the kids accidentally kills another kid in self defense that her/his life is basically over. They have a different judicial system than the USA. It's best not to know them learn it.


----------



## pidge70

To be fair...she said he wanted to use his martial arts to make a child pass out. She did not say he wants to make "their" child pass out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight

SockPuppet said:


> I was thinking about posting something funny... Maybe insult your H because martial arts requires a level of artistic expression to be truly seen. Choking a kid out doesnt qualify.
> 
> As a martial arts practioner, who follows the spiritual and philosohpical aspects of said art, as well as the physical, I think your H is a disgrace for even suggesting he'd do that. I dont care where he comes from.
> 
> Ill stop now.


:iagree: Martial Arts are not practiced to pursue or antagonize, it is used a defensive weapon and primarily for spiritual value. Your H is insulting the martial arts and shouldn't posses any belt ranking for that kind of thought. Unless he is practicing Ninjitsu (Togakure); going Ninja (shinobi) on your kids is ridiculous and well, he's a low life. In any of the other forms of martial arts, what he is talking about doing is a disgrace. Are you not the least bit concerned about those comments? I would be.


----------



## Riverside MFT

Ulous,
If you are still reading this, if your husband made a child pass out, it would be abuse. You can choose whether or not you have this done to you, children often do not have the same ability to make those choices. They are more capable of being manipulated into saying/doing what other people want. That is why there are laws in place to protect children.


----------

